# Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie



## Starvalley (16. Juni 2009)

Moin moin, liebe Teichianer,

habe in der 3-2-1-Bucht flüssige Teichfolie gesehen:
(Link zum Artikel)

Die Suchfunktion sagt mir, dass man sich im Forum schon einmal damit beschäftigt hat um Löcher zu flicken.

Wie sieht es aber mit vollständigen Teichen aus?

Ich plane bereits meine im nächsten Jahr stattfindende Teicherweiterung (von 15.000 auf mind. 40.000 Liter). Es soll auch die Möglichkeit geben, sich im Sommer gelegentlich im Teich abzukühlen.

Ich frage nun, ob es hier Leute gibt, die bereits flüssige Teichfolie in ihrem Teich verarbeitet haben und ob das Zeug (teuer ist es ja allemal) auch das Geld wert ist.

Also, schießt mal los. Bin auf Antworten gespannt.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## bodo61 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hallo Thomas,
ich find das eine tolle Sache.
Wäre natürlich ne Rechensache: Beton+Stahlbewährung+Farbe kontra Flies+Folie.
Ist sicher was für die Ewigkeit (kann man ja mal nachstreichen).

Hab hier schon mal einen ganz tollen Schwimmteich in dieser Technik gesehen, find die Bilder leider nicht mehr. Hatte sich in diesem Jahr auch noch einen riesen Pflanzkübel aus Beton reingestellt. Echt beeindruckend das Teichlein. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand den Link dazu.


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hallo Thomas,

Flüssigfolie und Flüssigfolie sind zwei paar Schuh. Da ist zum einen die aus PU, mit der Du ganze Teiche bauen kannst, z.B. Impermax.

Bodo meint übrigens den Teich von Stettfish - wirklich ein gelungenes Teil, guckst Du hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22491 Ich glaube, Jürgen B. hat damit seinen Pflanzenfilter ausgekleidet. Einiges findest Du hier

Die andere Flüssigfolie gibt es in kleinen Gebinden (ich kenn sie von NG), man benutzt sie z.B. um Flicken auf/aus PVC-Folie noch einmal rundum an der Kante abzudichten. Man kann damit auch prima die Ufermatte an der Außenkante schließen, um die Kapillarwirkung zu unterbrechen.


----------



## Teicher (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hallo Thomas, vor kurtzen am TV bei VOX war 'ne sendung, kommt immer Freitags um 21:00 über alles mögliche ums Garten.  Da haben welche ein neue Teich gebaut, ein matsdrumm ting übrigens, also, die haben es mit Glasfibermatten und polyesterhartz gebaut. Man hatts schön gesehen, erst das gelände vorbereitet, dann mit matten aus gelegt, die ham sich schön formen am gelände lassen, und dann mit diesen Polyester(Fiberglasepoxide?) ein gestrichen.  Jedenfalls hats extreme leicht aus gesehen!

                                     Grüsse aus dem Frankenland
                                       Jimmy


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Ich habe bei meinem Koihändler gesehen wie er die Becken mit Impermax gestrichen hat. War ne ganz schöne Quälerei, funktioniert aber 

Würde ich nochmal bauen, kommt da wohl auch Beton und Flüssigfolie rein.


----------



## SteffiB (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Unser Teich ist auch aus Beton und mit Impermax gestrichen, stinkt furchtbar beim Anstrich selbst, aber funktioniert bestens, also hält ... und hält ... und hält ... 

Aber der Untergrund sollte relativ glatt sein, also empfiehlt es sich, vorher zu verspachteln.


----------



## unicorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

zeig mal Steffi


----------



## SteffiB (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

@unicorn: Hab sie gerade hochgeladen, die Bilder sind aber schon etwas älter (Februar, glaube ich, darum ist auch noch nix grün). Neue kommen demnächst


----------



## unicorn (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

ui - kommen da noch mehr Teiche hin wo jetzt planiert ist?
und das sind 4 Schwimminseln oder?
Nicht von schlechten Eltern


----------



## SteffiB (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Ja, sind vier Inseln und inzwischen sind sie auch (endlich!) total bunt und überwuchert. Aber es bleibt bei einem Teich, dahinter ist jetzt ein Gemüsegarten, weiter links Rasen und vor den Teich, wo rot gepflastert ist, kommt nächste Woche ein Pavillon mit gemütlicher Rattan-Sitzgruppe, damit wir im Sommer stundenlang die armen Fische anglotzen können  Deiner ist sehr schön, hab mir gerade die Bilder angesehen!


----------



## Thomas3619 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hallo ,

ich habe meinen Aussenfilter 5x1,50 m x4 m tief  mit beton gemauert und dann mit impermax gestrichen. geht von der sache her einfach. allerdings braucht man ein paar warme tage und der beton muss richtig trocken sein, sonst gibt es wie bei mir blasen  
für teiche würde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht nehmen, da mir die kosten und der aufwand den teich mit beton auszukleiden zu groß wär. und man kann später nur schwer was verändern. die haltbarkeit ist sicherlich ein pluspunkt.


----------



## Jogibärle (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hi Steffi,

sieht gut aus. Also er wurde gemauert mit den Schalbetonsteinen so wie das aussieht und verspachelt das ganze und dann mit Impermax gestrichen od. ?

Da bin ich am überlegen ob ich den neuen Teich auch so mache mit dem Impermax. Muß ich mich mal erkundigen und einen fragen ob er mir das dann macht
Dann hätte man die Falten weg. Es gibt Händler, die bieten die Folie schon gar nicht mehr an.


gruß


----------



## Starvalley (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Bin da nun schon etwas schlauer in dem Thema.

Das mit dem Impermax hört sich richtig gut an. Ist allerdings eine Frage des Geldes. Eine gute Folie kostet 5-6 Euronen pro Quadratmeter. Bei der Streichfolie liegt man je nach Marke zwischen 1,50 (Tripond) und 15,- (Impermax) Euro pro Quadratmeter. Wahnsinns Preisunterschiede. Gehe mal davon aus, dass es dabei auch erhebliche Qualitätsunterschiede gibt. Bin mal gespannt, was hier noch so zur Flüssigfolie berichtet wird.

Danke.
Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## SteffiB (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

@Jogibärle: Ich kann noch mal nachsehen/nachfragen und dir morgen Bescheid sagen, wo du es bekommst und zu welchem Preis. Mein Freund hat übrigens alles selbst gemacht, also auch das Impermax aufgetragen, allerdings unter einer Plane wegen Regen, das kann ich nicht empfehlen, weil er danach total high war


----------



## chmo (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hallo Zusammen 

Beschäftige mich nun auch schon seit fast 3 Monaten mit dem Thema wie ich meinen Teich abdichten soll. Mein Teich habe ich auch aus Beton gebaut, da ich zugleich auch an einem Garagenanbau bin und somit einen Kranen und das entsprechende Material vorort hatte. Habe bereits schon unterschiedliche Offerten bezüglich GFK und dem Spritzen von Flüssigfolie (ca. 4mm) eingeholt für eineFläche von ca. 90m2. Jedoch liegen diese zwischen 8000 und 12000 Euro was für mich momentan ein wenig zu teuer ist. Flüssigfolie sehe ich auch als interessante Option jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage ob dies ohne Dichtschlämme sicher ist?  

Mein Beton hat sich in den letzten 3 Monaten sicherlich gesetzt jedoch habe ich auch kleine Haarrisse gefunden, welche mir ein wenig Angst bereiten. Mein Kollege (Polier)meint zwar dass sich diese Risse mit der Zeit verkalken und danach auch dicht sein sollten. 

Hoffe dass ich jetzt nicht alle Negativredner aktiviert habe.

Danke und Gruss Chris


----------



## Jogibärle (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit flüssiger Teichfolie*

Hallo,

ich finde GFK Teiche kommen immer mehr. Ich würde es auch machen, aber leider nicht grad günstig. Sogar noch lieber als das Impermax.

Mit GFK hast deine Ruhe und hält ewig. Mit den Folienteichen, da kommen die Leute immer mehr weg. Hab jetzt schon von ein paar gehört, haben alle GFK Teiche gebaut, natürlich mit nem großem Volumen als Koiteich.

gruß


----------

